# Mirimichi carbonizpn soil enhancer?



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

Anyone use this stuff?

https://mirimichigreen.com/mg_products/carbonizpn-soil-enhancer/


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Bought a bag. Applied with sand this weekend....so obviously too early to have any feedback.


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

Good deal looking forward to hearing results. I just put down 7 yards of sand today.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

I used it once last season and would like to again, the guys at my local Ewing told me when buying it they they used it under fresh sod and had solid rooting in half the time it normally takes. 
I know @dtillman5 has used it a good bit too and seen great results.


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

I've used it. Great results. Pricey


----------



## BlakeG (Jul 17, 2018)

I used 4 bags last year and it really helped in my ditch and around a tree where my Bermuda was thin. I got it from my local Ewing's also, closest thing they had when I asked for Humic last year. It helped my turf in struggling areas.

I laid down 25 bags yesterday along with 6 yards of sand. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

How much did you give per bag for it? Site One has it near me.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

@jayhawk did you just mix it with sand for topdressing?


----------



## BlakeG (Jul 17, 2018)

@ZachUA it was $17.38 per *edit* 40lb bag


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

daniel3507 said:


> @jayhawk did you just mix it with sand for topdressing?


Yes, a small area ...half a bag and a wheelbarrow of sand


----------



## marshtj (Apr 9, 2018)

I'd be curious to hear how people are spreading this. I know that a rotary spreader doesn't like it. But, I also read that they make the same product in a finer texture.


----------



## BlakeG (Jul 17, 2018)

I was fortunate enough to find a topdressing machine rental near me. The Earth and Turf 100SP does a great job if you can find one near you.

Otherwise, I have used my normal Earthway spreader and did the "spreader hop" all the way across the yard to force the material out. It is a pain that way for sure.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

BlakeG said:


> I was fortunate enough to find a topdressing machine rental near me. The Earth and Turf 100SP does a great job if you can find one near you.
> 
> Otherwise, I have used my normal Earthway spreader and did the "spreader hop" all the way across the yard to force the material out. It is a pain that way for sure.


I did the "spreader hop" when I put it in my front yard. I am curious if mixing a bag or two of play sand with it might help run through a spreader.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

Jacob_S said:


> BlakeG said:
> 
> 
> > I was fortunate enough to find a topdressing machine rental near me. The Earth and Turf 100SP does a great job if you can find one near you.
> ...


The sand is probably a significantly finer particle size and most likely will run out before you reach the end of the fertilizer. Doesn't hurt to try though.


----------

